

$1,000 For the Cheapest Surface? - Cadsby
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/07/25/1000-for-the-cheapest-surface-this-latest-rumor-has-microsoft-fanboys-feeling-downcast/

======
kmfrk
I seriously hope people aren't so dense that they convert directly from one
European currency to USD. That'd be the dumbest writing in tech I've seen in
recent memory.

There's this thing called VAT, along with other factors - it might cost Apple
some extra money that European consumers are covered by a two-year warranty
for free.

As a decent trick, try to find a product in the Swedish Apple store
(<http://store.apple.com/se>) close to those figures and see what the
equivalent is in your own Apple store.

With a customized iPad, this makes the lowest device cost around $775. Not a
very attractive price at that, for what it's worth.

    
    
        From a PR perspective, Microsoft needs to clear the air,
        and start talking numbers.
    

Translation: "Microsoft need to reach out and do our work for us."

What an awful article.

Also: 32GB and 64GB? That can't be right. Especially with all the space
Windows 8 must occupy.

------
gfosco
No way... this must be a mistake. A 64GB Pro tablet for $1,800? Not even
possibly close to realistic.

